# leaves curling under...help



## Cortezz1904 (Mar 14, 2008)

ive got these babies that are about a week or two old and the leaves are starting to curl under. ive got them in some organic soil that i bought from home depot, and i have not added any kind of nutrients to the soil at all. please help... how do i fix


----------



## umbra (Mar 14, 2008)

photos my man photos. sounds like too much nitrogen. try flushing the soil with 3 x the volume of soil with distilled water.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 14, 2008)

Cortezz1904 said:
			
		

> ive got these babies that are about a week or two old and the leaves are starting to curl under. ive got them in some organic soil that i bought from home depot, and i have not added any kind of nutrients to the soil at all. please help... how do i fix



That is  a sign of over watering, at best guess at this stage and no photos, if you didn't add nutes as you said it's not nitrogen... don't flush and add more water cause you'll just do more over watering - if you didn't add nutes...


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Mar 14, 2008)

PS, what kind of soil are you using? No nutes in the soil?... not time released? Tad more info needed but still think you most likely have over watered...let them go for a couple of days and see if they come out of it...


----------



## smokybear (Mar 14, 2008)

I would have to agree with Joker. Without more information, its kind of hard to diagnose your problem but it sounds like over watering to me. Does the plant look droopy? If so, its over watered. Some pictures and more information would help us to help you more, though. Keep us posted. Good luck and take care.


----------



## Cortezz1904 (Mar 15, 2008)

alright guys...i bought a ph testing kit and it said the ph was in the 7.5 area... doesnt it need to be lower? how do i lower it? how do you post the pictures in the thread? 

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 15, 2008)

ok, man...

first off, cuz u r in soil, the ph you should be watering with should be about about 6.4/6.5  you need to get yourself some ph up and ph down from a hydro shop. 
I hope you have some holes in that cup you have there... it's kinda deep, IMO,  so you have to wait a long time for the cup to dry out... like now, you should only have to water about every week or so... and not untill you get runoff, either. mj grows best when initially moistened, and then allowed to dry out so air can get at the roots.

let the cup dry out between waterings to the point where the seedling is visibly just starting to look wilty.

don't start feeding nutes - very weak at first - till the plant gets to be about 3" high and the little round suckers have died off.


----------



## Cortezz1904 (Mar 16, 2008)

ok, i will do so vancouver


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Cortezzz...  

Okay, I just noticed you have a photo...  hmmmm...  she looks unhappy.  I'd say get some B-1 or Super Thrive and hopefully you have good soil and good drainage so they are not in soggy soil.  Babies that small need moist soil always.  Must be from seeds???  Did they every get too dry???  That would be a problem... 
Good luck to you.  Hope your babies get happy.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 16, 2008)

k, man... I'm not as stoned right now, so I can help you out better now...  lol

k... that soil you are using looks a little bark-mulchy to me... that's a no-no... too acidic.

what I would do, if I were you, would carefully remove the seedling from that soil and transplant it into a regular 4" pot using a premium commercial potting soil like Fox Farms or ProMix HP. you can do this if the soil is damp - simply turn the plant out of the pot, upright and crumble away the soil from around the minimal root mass. just be gentle and you wont have any probs... and then you could bury the plant a little higher up the stem and reduce some of the stretch :hubba: .

you want to keep the seedling in a small pot for it's initial growth. this way you can control the moisture content of the soil more efficiently. by only giving enough to saturate the entire pot, you reduce the time it takes for the pot to dry, hence, more waterings/feedings... HOWEVER... you HAVE to allow the entire pot of medium to dry out before you water it next.

ok... I am a bit stoned right now, so I've wandered off in my mind and forgot my train of thought, so I'm gunna stop now... I think I told ya all I figured I had to....


----------



## Cortezz1904 (Mar 16, 2008)

ok... good to hear that vancouver... i bought some foxfarm ocean forest yesterday and transplanted just how u said to.

thanks for all the input everyone


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 16, 2008)

That's what I use too.  You'll see an improvement! 
Take care.  

eace:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 17, 2008)

are you using perlite with your soil mix?


----------



## Cortezz1904 (Mar 17, 2008)

wasnt sure if i should, seemed like there was some in there already


----------



## Cortezz1904 (Mar 17, 2008)

Ettesun said:
			
		

> That's what I use too. You'll see an improvement!
> Take care.
> 
> eace:


 
do u use perlite in urs ettesun?


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey Guys,  I don't use extra perlite.  I thought it looked good the way it is, and it holds moisture and stays fluffy.  That's what we need is fluffy soil, right? :watchplant::giggle:  
I have some older mother plants who have hard packed soil and I guess I should replant them in bigger pots with the Ocean/Forest.  One of my friends gave me that other soil and I realize now I should have never used it.  
I somehow have to break away that packed soil and shake it off a little to let the mothers get some new stuff.  They do look pretty though.  
I had a bad run with Spider Mites on a couple Bubble Gum mothers and I'm having a rough time on one still.  That is my main headache now.  Still have a little mold the clones got from their mother.  Gee Whiz!!!!!!!!!!!  HELP!

Oh, I do lower my pH with  'pH Down'... 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of water to get it around 6.0 to 6.5...  sometimes it's a bit lower.  They seem happier with the pH adjusted.  Or maybe it's the country music I play 24/7 for them.
LOL.  I'm an old hippie/cowgirl.  :holysheep:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 18, 2008)

you should use perlite/vermiculite etc, it aids in drainage and stores excess water-it`s a must IMO...


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 18, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> you should use perlite/vermiculite etc, it aids in drainage and stores excess water-it`s a must IMO...



:hitchair:  Four of my girls got thrown across the room at me because my 'so-called-partner' got upset because I put a tray under the HID without his consent...  he's a jerk, I know...  but my point is...  they were all in Fox Farms  soil, and to make a long story short...I just placed them back in their pots about two hours later, watered them with a shot of Thrive and they are fine now...  didn't seem to bother them a bit.  Amazing.  Should I be on a commercial???  LOL.
I need a new partner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have the worst luck with men.  No offense guys...  LOL.
:angrywife:                                             :fid:  Needing Sympathy!  LOL.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 18, 2008)

hopefully the girls will be fine, not so sure about your partner by the sounds of things,lol.
loads of sympathy coming your way  if only i was in America....


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 21, 2008)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> hopefully the girls will be fine, not so sure about your partner by the sounds of things,lol.
> loads of sympathy coming your way  if only i was in America....



Feeling the vibes in California.   Where are you?  Must be across the big water we call the Atlantic...???  
Take Care my friend and I will try to maintain some kind of normality here as best I can.  Bless you!  I appreciate the sincere  thoughts from you.
Ette        :ignore: this looks like a hug icon although I think it means 'ignore.'  Well they don't have a hug smilie so I'll use him.  (((((((((((*))))))))))))   there, that's better!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 21, 2008)

well I'm just North of you, Ettesun... there's no water keeping us apart.... :hubba:

lol


----------



## Ettesun (Mar 21, 2008)

:lama:Yah Hoo...  come on down and we'll go riding at the beach!


----------

